# Need advice- fipon trim peeling paint



## scott painting (Jul 5, 2008)

I am a painter. I painted new Fypon PVC Column Wraps. When I washed them, the paint was coming off onto the sponge. When I primed them, within one hour it was blistering. The paint from the factory was lifting off the column down to the substrate. I used Aqualock primer(latex acrylic). Has anyone had this problem before? Any information would be helpful and greatly appreciated. Thank you. Scott


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

scott painting said:


> I am a painter. I painted new Fypon PVC Column Wraps. When I washed them, the paint was coming off onto the sponge. When I primed them, within one hour it was blistering. The paint from the factory was lifting off the column down to the substrate. I used Aqualock primer(latex acrylic). Has anyone had this problem before? Any information would be helpful and greatly appreciated. Thank you. Scott


 
Uhhh... isn't it very difficult to get good adhesion to PVC? I thought that PVC was almost unpaintable except for a select few things that could do the trick?

I just say this because I remember a supplier coming in and showing us a piece of pvc that he got some paint to adhere to and being pretty proud of it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We see pvc exterior trim sometimes. I am not familiar with Fypon, as we typically see Azex or Versatex. PVC trim does take paint very well. It is wise to check the manufacturers (Fypon) specs for paint application instructions.

Without seeing your particular case, I would remove everything down to the substrate, scuff, apply oil primer and then topcoats. I dont know why your primer would be blistering. The only time I see blisters or bubbles on applications is when surface temps are too hot, when the sun is hot on the coating and it is drying too fast. Perhaps the substrate had some type of silicone or wax coating from the factory that needed to be removed prior to finishing.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I check the Fypon site and saw never special about painting it. Seems similar to all other PVC type products.

I would think also that some type of film or wax was on surface prior to first coat


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Formulator said:


> Uhhh... isn't it very difficult to get good adhesion to PVC? I thought that PVC was almost unpaintable except for a select few things that could do the trick?
> 
> I just say this because I remember a supplier coming in and showing us a piece of pvc that he got some paint to adhere to and being pretty proud of it.


PVC trim can be painted under special requirements from the manufacturers.

We use PVC sill noses and brickmold for repairs and scuff and hit with 100% acrylic and have had no problems.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> PVC trim can be painted under special requirements from the manufacturers.
> 
> We use PVC sill noses and brickmold for repairs and scuff and hit with 100% acrylic and have had no problems.


I have had duration stick to pvc brickmold no problem, no primer.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

scott painting said:


> I am a painter. I painted new Fypon PVC Column Wraps. When I washed them, the paint was coming off onto the sponge. When I primed them, within one hour it was blistering. The paint from the factory was lifting off the column down to the substrate. I used Aqualock primer(latex acrylic). Has anyone had this problem before? Any information would be helpful and greatly appreciated. Thank you. Scott


 
If your paint and the mfg's primer were both coming off down to bare pvc, then it is a problem with the mfg's primer. You should not be held accountable for poor primer adhesion. We have had good luck with Bulls eye 123 as a primer for pvc. (Personally hate it, but it sticks)

Dumb question, but did you wash the columns before painting?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

You washed them and the paint was coming off? were they painted at some other point in time by another paint contractor? if so was it there top coat that failed?

Fypon site says there PVC products do not have to be painted so I find it hard to believe that there top coat is failing.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Make sure surface is clean. Plastic & Vinyl primer from XIM is your best choice if you are worried about adhesion. It primes all plastics but one including polypropylene. The only exclusion is polyethylene which has recycled content containing waxes.


----------



## Donald (Jul 26, 2008)

I used 6243 plastic primer from napa auto parts store on the plastic around my french doors than used lacquer primer and paint still looks good after 10 years.

Don


----------

